# How to make beaded bracelets



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

I am interested in learning how, from the very beginning, to make beaded bracelets. I do not want to crochet them at this time. I'd like to just learn the basics at this time. What tools I need, the difference in wire to string them on, the best fasteners, etc. Can anybody suggest a good book or any tips? I have inherited so many beads of different types and sizes and do not know what to do with them. I have granddaughters and I thought bracelets would make good presents for them.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

www.firemountaingems.com is an excellent source for information and supplies. Have someone hold your credit cards BEFORE you visit their site!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

I was reading about this company and I had ordered a free catalog. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Fire Mountain is good. Another one I like is Shipwreck Beads - http://www.shipwreckbeads.com/

It depends on what kind of work you want to do, straight stringing, stretch cord, wire, bead weaving, spiral rope, etc. There are lots of tutorials online. You can look under beading "methods", "lessons" or "tutorials" or under a specific style if you know what you want. Good luck!


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

Interweave.com has lots of free designs with their free e-mail newsletters you can sign up for, and tons of instruction books for sale. ([email protected]) ([email protected]). That's where I found the idea for using my heirloom buttons as a centerpiece for a multi-strand bracelet. Great way to pass down mementos through the family.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks ladies! I will do some investigating!


----------

